# Open carried for the first time



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Since I do not have a conceal permit yet I decided to open carry the new G26. I went to U Haul, property manager office, bass pro shop, a Mexican restaurant and Star Bucks, yes Star Bucks (my daughter has a card there she uses). I did not get one stare from anyone. I dont know if its because they were distracted by my good looks or what. I normally do not like to open carry but I did not feel to out of place.

I made sure to check signs at the door so that I would not violate anyone's wishes or rules. I must say it felt great but I still prefer conceal carry.

when I had a conceal carry I rarely ever carried, funny how times have changed.

Feel free to educate me on anything for I know just enough to get in trouble


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll bet it was your good looks or something else.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I'll bet it was your good looks or something else.


Don , my first day in Vegas I was in Walmart by the base the "ghetto one" co workers told me. I saw this guy walking around with a pistol. He looked like some thug of the street Yes I stero type just like anyone else. This guy was wearing baggy jeans with some kind of hard plate black vest. This individual inspired me to carry open carry. Where I come from just not used to seeing people open carry. I think its a great thing. I just prefer conceal carry if I had the choice


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Gas station/ convenience store I'm all about open carry. Going to dinner at a crowded restaurant with the family concealed is my preference. I put my skinners on the new glock 380 and I was slightly impressed. I know everyone hates 380s but it's all about shot placement and at that range if it ever would get used there would still only be one side.

In Texas we are supposed to be able to open carry with permit starting January 1st. We shall see how quickly it catches on. I'm all for open carry or having the choice. Access and comfort are much better open personally.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

The glock 380 is light as hell and surprisingly compact by the way is what I forgot in there for a back up concealed to go with the 26!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Ya know I have no doubt a 380 will do the job, its small , light recoil. I chose the 9mm for cost of ammo. availability, and light recoil. I am not the best pistol shooter, dont practice much and really do not have much experience in combat or self defense pistols. I love the size of the sub compact glocks. Havent held the 380 but I can only imagine how nice and small it is. As long as the gun is reliable , that is my main concern. I have shot 380 , just not in a glock , and it goes boom! just like the rest of them. Shot placement and confidence in your gun is all you need


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You've come a long way from no-guns, no-nothing Japan, SS, in such a short time. I can sure understand why you've swung into action after being stifled for so long.

I can only imagine the feeling.

I was in Arizona carrying openly earlier this year and it's uncanny how nobody seems to notice, even though I thought all eyes would be on me with my "sawed off shotgun" and full camo. Nope. Nothing.

Again. A hearty welcome home!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Nice shotgun Glenway! I bet that gun packs a punch. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sure does. The 7 1/2 shot was for snakes. 3-inch OOO buck for self defense.

It will use .45 Colt, too, but I don't see any advantage over the 000 buck loads insofar as it's a short-range proposition anyway.

Here's a short Youtube video of my sister with her own Bond Arms sidearm (she had to have one after shooting mine):


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Awesome ! Might have to get me one of those ...damnit


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

They fit a little tighter to the hip - easily concealable. Built strong in Texas with interchangeable barrels for different calibers. Some really good ammo is made for the .410s now that the Judge is so popular. The buckshot loads my sister was shooting were on the light side - Sellier and Bellot.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

You did this in Japan?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol he's in Nevada now Indy


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Indiana Jones said:


> You did this in Japan?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


LOL I need to change my profile


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Try to keep up, okay. Lol


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Ahhh Nevada. My brother is stationed at NAS Fallon. I doubt anyone in Nevada would bat an eye if you open carried an AT-4. I love it there!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Yeah its great, I am sure to run into something eventually, hopefully will have CCW soon.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

FWIW I open carry in Colorado frequently and have never had a negative encounter and only one comment. Waaaay up on trail ridge road in the national park I had a guy from New Zealand ask me about it. He had no idea you could do that in the US. I was happy to enlighten him.


----------

